# Lathe tool sharpening jig



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

I finally finished the sharpening jig, along with photos, but it would be too long to post. I decided to post it as a PDF file instead, since most every one has a PDF reader or at least can download a free one.
For what it's worth, here it is:

Hope it might be useful to someone.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Excellent job George, it looks like it will definitely do the trick. 

Corey


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks Corey. This jig is the same thing Wolverine sells for about $90 bucks or more and considering I built it out of scraps I think it was worth the effort.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Congratulations are in order George, what a professional job of making and presenting the article which I have printed for possible future use.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

George beautiful job. I to have saved it for future use. Can't get anymore professional than that.


----------



## BaldEagle5556 (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks for posting this....just what I was looking for.

Tom


----------



## WayneMahler (May 17, 2012)

Thanks for posting George. This has been saved for a future project. Very well written and the pics are great also.


----------



## adot45 (Feb 6, 2013)

Yep, I'll set one of these jigs together tomorrow, Thank You for putting this up, nice job. I know I'll be red faced over this but would someone post what CA is? Glue? Thanks, Dave


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

adot45 said:


> Yep, I'll set one of these jigs together tomorrow, Thank You for putting this up, nice job. I know I'll be red faced over this but would someone post what CA is? Glue? Thanks, Dave



CA = Cyanoacrylate - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Also known super glue?


----------



## adot45 (Feb 6, 2013)

Oh, I see. Thank You James.


----------



## retired doug (Oct 10, 2010)

*Nice jig*

I like you jig, very well designed and sturdily built.

Search for Captain Eddie on You Tube and he has free plans for a jig to set the angle of your gouge bevel accurately and consistently that will save you another $50.


----------



## Relative (Apr 24, 2008)

*Quick & Dirty Version*

Very nicely done. For the other extreme, 'quick & dirty', here's what I've been using for a while now. Manual operation in either direction. Helps keep the heat down.

Mike Cebula


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Going to save it as a Favorite. Thanks for the detailed drawings. 
There is a difference between a vice and a vise, though.


----------



## Harrison67 (May 30, 2012)

Nice write-up, George.

Almost identical to the ones I made in the 70s.


----------

